# Erfahrungen Bike Lager



## Strider (31. März 2005)

Hallo
Wollte mal fragen wer gute oder schlechte erfahrungen mit dem Bike Lager (speziell dem in Karlsruhe) gemacht hat. Will mir dort vielleicht ein Bike kaufen


----------



## bluesky (1. April 2005)

erschießen macht mehr spass 

- inkompetent
- zu teuer
- proleten 
- keine ahnung von technik
- bestellter artikel nach 10 monaten geliefert (deutscher lieferant)

bezieht sich aber alles auf BIKE LAGER Albtal ... die gehören aber wohl zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (1. April 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> bezieht sich aber alles auf BIKE LAGER Albtal ... die gehören aber wohl zusammen



Stimmt, dafür ist der Laden in Durlach, Grötzinger Straße an einen anderen Eigentümer übergegangen.


----------



## fez (1. April 2005)

der in Durlach ist ganz nett und ok.
"Spezialparts" die über das übliche (... Helm, Sattel, Luftpumpe ect.)  hinausgehen - sollte man aber nicht von ihm verlangen.


----------



## Ulli1169 (1. April 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, dafür ist der Laden in Durlach, Grötzinger Straße an einen anderen Eigentümer übergegangen.




Ich selbst habe im Bikelager (inzw. Neurod neuerdings auch in KA neben dem Bauhaus) schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. (Neulich war ich da auch probefahren) Ein Bekannter mit welchem ich öfter fahre, ebenso. Fazit ist:

- die wollen nur Bikes verkaufen, wenig Ahnung von Technik und schlechte Beratung -- alles ist Super etc. und natürlich günstig.

- Reparaturen werden nur unwillig ausgeführt/angenommen

- ich hatte einen haufen Rennerei, hatte ein Bike gekauft es hiess mit XT Innenlager, habs auchgemacht; keins dringewesen (LX), wieder hin; trotz meiner Rückfrage ob das mir ersatzweise übergebene Lager passt (Achslänge- das hat man auf einen Blick gesehen) hiess es - jajaja passt, kein Problem. Passte natürlich nicht. (Hat mir auch sehr wenig Prozente gegeben obwohl ich das Bike ohne Service aus dem Karton abgenommen hab)

Fazit : wegen solchen Händler muss man definitiv kein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn man Parts/Bikes via Internet billiger kauft. 

Den Besitzer im Durlacher Laden kenn ich persönlich. (Hat nix mehr mit Bikelager zu tun). Der ist OK. Ob viel % drin sind weiss ich nicht, der Service ist aber echt gut. Hört sich genau an was das Problem ist; hat auch für die grösse des Ladens viel Räder und auch Kleinkram (in Richtung sportspezifisches Radfahren - RR / MTB). Muss mit dem kleinen Laden viel Familie ernähren - als nix wie hin und da Geld ausgeben


----------



## Znarf (2. April 2005)

Hallo,
geh doch mal zu RIDE-YOUR-BIKE.

Netter kleiner Laden, grade um die Ecke vom Karlsruher Bikelager.
In der Augartenstraße. 
www.ride-your-bike.de

Der Besitzer ist wirklich sehr nett und bemüht. 
Preise sind auch sehr attraktiv.
Hat zwar nicht alles da, weils ein kleiner Laden ist, aber bestellt und berät sehr gut.

Bikelager, da kann ich nur abraten, im Albtal hab ich quasi fast in der Nachbarschaft gewohnt und ab und an Teile geholt. Da sind haarsträubende Sachen passiert. Der Laden ist meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht zu empfehlen. 

Und bei dem in Karlsruhe schaffen teilweise die Leute aus dem Albtal.
Stümper und Dilletanten, die das Radfahren NICHT selbst lieben und praktizieren.

(meine Meinung )

Grüße Znarf


----------



## black soul (3. April 2005)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> geh doch mal zu RIDE-YOUR-BIKE.
> 
> Netter kleiner Laden, grade um die Ecke vom Karlsruher Bikelager.
> ...



da kann ich dir nur recht geben. mit dem laden in der augartenstrasse, sowie mit der aussage über bike lager.
wollte mir da mein bike holen(im albtal), hat mir aber abgeraten: wär zu teuer für mich    
gruss BS


----------



## Liwi (9. April 2005)

Um es kurz zu machen.......

KAUF DEIN RAD WOANDERS !


----------



## Strider (10. April 2005)

Werd ich wohl. Danke!


----------



## items (11. April 2005)

Moin,
ich hab mein Cube im Bikelager in Neurod gekauft. Hatte, glaub ich, ziemliches Glück mit dem Verkäufer, weil der nett und kompetent war. Die anderen Male, als besagter Verkäufter nicht da war, wars nicht mehr so dolle und zwischenzeitlich würde ich dort wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr kaufen. 
Absolut empfehlenswert hingegenen finde ich auch "Ride your bike" in der Augartenstr. Bei dem lasse ich wirklich alles mache und kaufe da auch gerne alles an Teilen und Zubehör. Außerdem ht mein Kumpel da sein Felt MTB gekauft und der Typ, dem der Laden gehört, ist IMHO wirklich einzigartig was Beratung und Verkauf angeht. Das einzige Problem ist, wie schon erwähnt wurde, dass der relativ wenige Fahrräder da hat (gerade die etwas teureren), aber aufgeschwatzt wird dir trotzdem nichts. Wenns irgend möglich ist, versuche mal, ob du bei ihm fündig bist. 
Ansonsten kann ich aus eigener Empfehlung noch den hier empfehlen:
http://die-radecke.de/ (macht Simplon und ist auch sehr nett)

und , allerdings nur aus Empfehlungen anderer:
http://www.pedalerie.de/

greetz
items


----------



## essy240577 (27. Juni 2005)

Also den schlechten Erfahrungen bezüglich dem Bikelager in Neurod kann ich mich nur anschließen!! Arg viel mehr als nen Schlauch würde ich da nicht kaufen!!

Geht lieber zu Cyclesport nach Remchingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (27. Juni 2005)

@essy:
grad mal 2 Stunden angemeldet, dabei schon 2x Schleichwerbung und 2x dissen - nicht schlecht fürn anfang...   


(einmal über besagtes geschäft auslassen hätte gereicht... ?)


----------



## essy240577 (27. Juni 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> @essy:
> grad mal 2 Stunden angemeldet
> 
> Irrtum! Sind schon ein paar Wochen! Hat eben grade gepasst! Und außerdem sind ja beinahe alle (oder sehr viele) der gleichen oder ähnlichen Meinung!http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1985538#


----------

